# Travelex Supercard by Mastercard?



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone has this?

Claims that there aren't any charges in foreign countries for spending money. It only charges 2.99% for cash withdrawals at ATM (which I wont be doing anyway as I usually take some cash). Currently I take wads of cash with me and this seems like a better option.

You just link it to your credit or debit card (handy if you get points on pounds spent) and it acts like a domestic transaction. The exchange rate is set by Mastercard which I believe is better than Visa and you get the wholesale rate

Too good to be true?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

The best card I've found for travel use is a Halifax Clarity Mastercard, followed closely by a Caxton Card

The clarity doesn't charge you any fees for any foreign transactions, and cash withdrawals are also free (you just start paying interest from the day you withdraw - which you can easily neutralise by paying if off the next day)

Runs against the Mastercard exchange rates too. Been using one for a few years now and it's awesome not having the hassle of changing loads back and forth at the start and end of the holiday 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

Cant say I've heard of it TBH.

We use Post Office credit card (MasterCard) that don't charge for using abroad, but, like you, never withdraw cash as we always take plenty of currency.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I did some digging and turns out the travelex one is hit and miss. Seems to work most of the time but sometimes refuses.

The main benefit with the travelex one is that you can link it to your credit card, in my case the barclaycard so I'd get points on purchases abroad.

However, I deemed that I cba with the faf of it working or not working so I decided to get myself a clarity card. I'll pay it off in full after each month anyway so interest will prob be around £30 on £2000 spent (random figures) which will be offset by the wholesale rate anyway


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

Suppose a lot could depend where you are using it (we usually use it in USA).

We have never paid any interest as we always pay it off a soon as the bill arrives.


----------



## taz736 (Sep 5, 2011)

Just back from Spain and used a Caxton FX card which was great, load it up online anytime and use as a switch card, also gives free atm transaction abroad saves carrying wads of cash around as you say.


----------

